# Homemade Dog Food



## doggy071111 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've heard that homemade dog food has become popular. I'm thinking about trying it myself...here is a great link to a recipe for homemade dog food!!

Check it out!!Sample Homemade Dog Food Recipe


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

doggy071111 said:


> I've heard that homemade dog food has become popular. I'm thinking about trying it myself...here is a great link to a recipe for homemade dog food!!
> 
> Check it out!!Sample Homemade Dog Food Recipe


That recipe is not complete and balanced. It states it is good for occasional use. Do more research on home cooking. There are alot of vital and key nutrients missing from the recipe.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

If you were to feed this you should NOT cook it as it takes all of the nutrients out of the food. I feed similar food to my dogs, but I feed RAW. If you feed RAW you must feed the bones, organs, muscle meat etc. Dogs need RMB because that is where the calcium is. Please do your research before attempting to feed your dog human food. Potatoes are NOT good for dogs. 

@ Shanon how is that lacking nutrients other than being cooked? It isn't that much different than some of the stuff I feed.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> @ Shanon how is that lacking nutrients other than being cooked? It isn't that much different than some of the stuff I feed.


The home cooked recipe states it is not complete or balanced. It is only good for ocassional use and requires supplementation and variety to fully meet a dog's nutritional requirements. For an adult dog this recipe is short on ( B1, B12, choline, and vitamins D,E and K) and minerals (copper, magnesium, manganese, zinc). Basically, I am going by what the recipe states. Not knocking home cooking but the immediate recipe states that it is missing these vitamins and minerals. I was basically just pointing that out so that the OP is aware of what the recipe is lacking and that her dog doesn't suffer from any vitamin defiiciency because of it.


----------

